# NREMT vs State EMT exam



## Ck45202 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi All!

I completed the EMT-B course this past June, and sucessfully passed the State Practical Exam the beg. of August. I am currently having issues with the county i completed the EMT class in. I have successfully completed all requirements for the NREMT. Can I just take the NREMT without taking the written PA state emt exam?? I looked on the NREMT website, and did not find any restriction reguarding not having a current EMT Cert. 

By bypassing the PA State written, and individually taking the NREMT, all of my issues with the County will be resolved, or atleast avoided. Thanx!

Christine
Ck45202@yahoo.com


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 18, 2009)

You do understand that having National Registry does not mean that you don't have to become PA certified to work in PA. I don't know if PA gives automatic reciprocity for NREMT or how they handle NREMT without another state certification/license, but it's not a complete end around.


----------



## Ck45202 (Aug 18, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> You do understand that having National Registry does not mean that you don't have to become PA certified to work in PA. I don't know if PA gives automatic reciprocity for NREMT or how they handle NREMT without another state certification/license, but it's not a complete end around.


Thank you... so do you know where I would find weither or not PA gives automatic reciprocity for NREMT?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 18, 2009)

Probably PA's state EMS website, but I'm not from PA.


----------



## hottrotter18 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ck45202 said:


> Thank you... so do you know where I would find weither or not PA gives automatic reciprocity for NREMT?




Check with the state office to find out the requirements. 

EMS Office, Pa. Dept. of Health
P.O. Box 90
Harrisburg, PA 17108
717/787-8740
Fax: 717/772-0910
http://www.health.state.pa.us


----------

